# Leonidas & Levicta Info appreciated



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Guys

I've collated a little collection which either my Uncle or Dad passed to me. I have a few from the 80's of my own etc but I have 2 or 3 here that I know very little about and was hoping you guys could shed some light?

The main one is a Leonidas but the smaller one (Woman's?) I cant see any information on the watch at all.

A pic of them below, sorry for the poor phone photo!










The last one was passed from my Uncle, you guys may know more but I love the fact it still has its little receipt from Rothesay on the Isle of Bute 










Again, sorry for all the questions but any info would be awesome

Looking back the Levicta seems to be a "generic" swiss from the time which covers that one. Anything on the other two would be great though


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, I have been meaning to answer this all day. Leonidas is a fairly old Swiss company, founded in St-Imier in 1841. In the 20th century it is chiefly famed for producing high-quality chronographs but also for supplying watches to Nazi officials. My chronograph, on the owners club thread which I see you have found, has a Landeron 48 movement and works beautifully. In 1964 the company was bought out by Ed Heuer.

Pretty much any Leonidas in good or better condition is a decent find. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Appreciate the info, I'm a bit sad that I don't know the story behind the watch, it was my Grandad's but he passed away before I got it 

Again, thanks for the info. Its not working but I may invest it getting it repaired

Any clues about the one on the right hand side at all?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, no. It's only because I have a Leonidas that I know anything about them.


----------



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

No worries, appreciated


----------

